

Fake certificate attack targets Facebook users in Syria - fvbock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/06/syria_fake_certificate_facebook_attack/

======
pvsnp
This kind of possibility has been in discussion for a long time. It's finally
coming to light with this attack in Syria.

